# NFL Draft 2012



## ...... (Apr 26, 2012)

Anyone watching today?
I wanna see the eagles trade up and grab kuechley,cox or barron if none are there they should just trade back but im sure they'll waste the pick on some nobody who would of been there in the 5th round.


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 26, 2012)

there defintly wasste the pick typical eagles shit like danny watkins last year


----------



## ipplaya (Apr 26, 2012)

Tired of all the mock drafts.
The day is finally here.

May your team draft well, but not better than mine. hehe.


----------



## kelly4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Oh, poor eagles fans.

Try being a Viking fan once.

Remember, we once went over our time limit with a high first round pick! Oh well, what's one spot when you're in the top ten, right?

We brought BACK Randy Moss. Dumb ass Queens!

The list is endless.....


----------



## ...... (Apr 26, 2012)

kizphilly said:


> there defintly wasste the pick typical eagles shit like danny watkins last year


or branon grahm,that pick still pisses me off cause we passed on a proven safety in earl thomas.


----------



## blazinkill504 (Apr 26, 2012)

try to be a saints fan this year! hell i dont think we have a pick till like the 3rd or 4th round. ima watch for a while


----------



## ...... (Apr 26, 2012)

Wow the world really is gonna end this year,the eagles finally come through and pick up someone decent.


----------



## willhmx04 (Apr 27, 2012)

Panther got Kuechly, so happy my dudes. I wanted Coples but happpy with a LB.


----------



## BA142 (Apr 27, 2012)

My Seahawks drafted Russel Wilson. I have a feeling that he'll end up doing well after Matt Flynn fails....idk why maybe i'm too high


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 27, 2012)

...... said:


> Wow the world really is gonna end this year,the eagles finally come through and pick up someone decent.


real shit i was defintly suprised


----------



## ...... (Apr 27, 2012)

bitch ass giants fans gonna boo my man westbrook when he announced are pick.
Except for grabbing that bum ass qb in the 3rd this drafts turning out pretty good.Hopefully reid can coach the kid up enough to have a couple good games then we can unload him to some team for a couple high picks.


----------



## Grojak (Apr 28, 2012)

Seagals have the worst draft thus far.... who did they draft 1st round? Bruce Bozworth Mirer Irvin? HAHA

My Chiefs seem to have a solid draft... a DT and 2 T's, with Peyton Hillis and HOPEFULLY a healthy Jamall Charles we'll be looking to run.


----------



## ...... (Apr 28, 2012)

lol and I know the jaguars punt a lot but grabbing a punter in the 3rd is just crazy.


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Apr 28, 2012)

Yeah that's crazy lol I was pretty surprised when they snatched up Blackmon.. Didn't see him in the jags..
I like the lions pick of Ryan broyles that kid is gonna beast in the slot with megatron and Titus young on the outsides.. I've liked they're past few drafts like since they got megatron cuz b4 him were 2 bust ass WR's lol

I like San Frans pick of lemichael James.. Nice lil back up to gore and the damn pats always make good/smart picks.. Its crazy Hiw they get soo many high picks every year...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 28, 2012)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> Yeah that's crazy lol I was pretty surprised when they snatched up Blackmon.. Didn't see him in the jags..
> I like the lions pick of Ryan broyles that kid is gonna beast in the slot with megatron and Titus young on the outsides.. I've liked they're past few drafts like since they got megatron cuz b4 him were 2 bust ass WR's lol
> 
> I like San Frans pick of lemichael James.. Nice lil back up to gore and the damn pats always make good/smart picks.. Its crazy Hiw they get soo many high picks every year...



You should hear the people here in Detroit bitching on talk radio about the Lions taking Broyles in the second round. Everyone wanted a corner back. Bunch of friggin arm-chair GMs! I agree with you, though. You line him up in the slot with megatron and Titus Young outside ...... look out!


----------



## HinduWiff (Apr 30, 2012)

shout out to my man russel wilson in going to the seahawks!!! represent wisco!


----------

